

Ask HN: Picked a First Project to Learn to Code With but Need Language Advice.  - rbyrne

I've been wanting to learn to code for some time now, and most people told me to pick something I wanted to make and build it from the ground-up (Or top-down should I say).<p>My project is based off extracting certain data from Google Maps API, storing it in a database somewhere, analyzing it for different situations and putting it back out.  (At least this is what I plan to do, I have no clue how possible/intensive this is but I guess I will find out).<p>I'm sure everyone hates these "what language should I learn" questions, but I figure since there may be certain things that work really well with my situation and certain that could work terribly, it could be a valid question.<p>Thanks in advance.<p>tl;dr What language to use with Google APIs.
======
CoachRufus87
Since you'll be working w/ Google APIs, you'll likely want to go with Google
App Engine to deploy your app, and their SDK is available in Java or Python,
so I'd recommend Python.

Just my $0.02

~~~
adam0101
+1 for python.

------
phugoid
Assuming that you're just starting to code, this project sounds too ambitious.

At least try breaking it into smaller chunks that you can work on
independently. For example, moving data in and out of a database. Install
MySQL, learn about tables, fields, and a bit of SQL from a MySQL client
command prompt. Then learn how to do these things with MySQL using some other
programming language with a MySQL library. I think carpentry starts with
banging nails, not designing houses.

I started off with Basic when I was a kid. I'd recommend Python to get started
these days, ideally running on Ubuntu Linux.

------
rbyrne
Thanks for the advice everyone. I actually already started Learn Python the
Hard Way about a week ago, so this works out great.

And thanks for the advice on the project, I will probably do as you suggested
and start with some simpler projects and then expand into what I envisioned,
after I get a grasp of MySQL, python etc.

Thanks again, and see you around HN.

------
wwortiz
Python.

Places to get started:

<http://docs.python.org/tutorial/>

<http://learnpythonthehardway.org/index>

<http://www.pythonchallenge.com/>

